# Bay Area Aug 13 onwards



## he46570

Would love something preferably South Bay, bigger is better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## he46570

Still looking. Date modified to Aug 13 and beyond. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM

A gentle reminder - Since this is the Last Minute Rental Forum, all requests/offers must be for the next 45 days.


----------



## Jennie

City name, please. We easterners don't know which bay you are requesting--San Francisco or Los Angeles or ???


----------



## Rent_Share

If you don't know what Bay Area they are talking about, you do not have it

Bay Area = "San Francisco Bay Area"


----------



## DeniseM

Maybe - but there are no "south bay" timeshares at all, that I know of - you'd have to go clear to Carmel/Monterey.  I'd consider "South Bay" to be the greater  San Jose area.


----------



## Rent_Share

DeniseM said:


> Maybe - but there are no "south bay" timeshares at all, that I know of - you'd have to go clear to Carmel/Monterey. I'd consider "South Bay" to be the greater San Jose area.


 
And we would call that Redondo to Palos Verdes, south of Santa Monica Bay


----------



## SmithOp

Rent_Share said:


> And we would call that Redondo to Palos Verdes, south of Santa Monica Bay



What do you call Seal Beach to Newport Beach .   We call it SoCal Heaven...


----------



## GeraldineT

he46570 said:


> Would love something preferably South Bay, bigger is better. Thanks in advance.



Not sure if this is too late but Wyndham Canterbury has availability on the 20th for 4 nights.


----------

